# الجمعه القادمه ( جمعة العودة )



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2011)

*اعلان*

*اعلن الثوار بميدان التحرير*
*على الصفحة الرئيسيه*
*للفيسبوك *
*ان يوم الجمعه القادم هو يوم العودة*
*وان كل ما حدث هو *
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*هزااااااااااااااااار*
*VV*
*VVV*
*VVVV*
*VVVVV*
*VVVVVV*
*VVVVVVV*
*VVVVVVVV*
*VVVVVVVVV*
*VVVVVVVVVV*
*وانه *
*برنامج*
*الكاميرا الخفية*​ 
*

 *​


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2011)

*ياه 
أنا كنت مصدق أنها ثوره
هههههههههههههههههه
روعه جدا شكرا يا غااالى
تستحق كل التقييم*​


----------



## fullaty (12 فبراير 2011)

تصدق انا نفسى يلغوا يوم الجمعه من الاسبوع كرهته خلاااااااااااااص

ههههههههههه بس بجد الشعب مصرى ده ميعرفش يتكلم كلمتين جد على بعض 

ميرسى على الخضه يا استاذ بيتر ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يلحقوا يجيبوا الطيارة قبل يوم الجمعة بقى ههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا استاذ بيتر 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه طيب صدقني دخلت علي اللينك ومش بصيت علي القسم من فوق

وكنت خلاص من الخضه هههههههههههههه

بس حلو بجد

ومني احلي تقييم


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

انا لومن الريس اقولهم 

وانا كمان كنت بهزر ويرجع ههههههههه

شكرا استاذ بيتر للصورة الروعة


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2011)

حرام عليك يا بيتر 

انا قلت لسه فى يوم جمعه تانى 

لا وعوده عوده مين يا ترى  ههههههههه

ماشى يا بيتر 
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 فبراير 2011)

*هو قفش ليه ومشي كده

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## جيلان (12 فبراير 2011)

ااه وانا اقول الكاميرات دىى كانت جاية ليه ههههههههههههههه
احنا شعب تحفة يعلم ربنا عسل


----------



## Critic (12 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه شعب نكتة و يعملها*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *هو قفش ليه ومشي كده
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


:new6::new6::new6:
فعلا ملوش حق يزعل


----------



## MAJI (12 فبراير 2011)

*وانه 
برنامج*
*الكاميرا الخفية*
*بس اعتقد الريس زعل ومش هيرضى يذيع!!!!*
*شكرا بيتر *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## twety (12 فبراير 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالا حراك انا كرهت كل الجمعه اللى فى السنه
كفايه حبس فى البت ههههههههههه

شوفتها على الفيس 
شعب نكته صح الله يكون فى عون الريس منه
من امبارح والنكت شغاله على الريس
ما صدقوا باين هههههههه

شكرا استاذنا واحلى تقييم منى انا كمان
*


----------



## tonyturboman (12 فبراير 2011)

تحححححححححححححفة


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه

عيل ويعملها !!!!!!​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 فبراير 2011)

حلوة ودخلت عليا وصدقت 
وبعد ما قريت بصيت علي القسم 
احلي تقييم


----------



## احلى ديانة (12 فبراير 2011)

قريت النكتة دى امبارح
وقعد اضحك انا وشادى
وشادى يعملى ازاى تخيل لو دى حقيقة
تبقى اكبر مقلب فى تاريخ البشرية :d​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يابيتر على الخضة 
تحفه بجد واحلى تقيم


----------



## نفرتاري (12 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا الشعب دا عسللللللل
الى حصل دا اتصور لو قلت زيع هنزيع ولو مش عايز تزيع مش هينفع لانه اتزاع اصلا
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى مستر بيتر
وطبعا يستاهل تقيم
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2011)

نشكر الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
من حق كل مواطن مصرى انه يهزر مع رئيسه 
ههههههههههههه 
جميله يا بيتر 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه 
مش بعيد عننا يا استاذ بيتر ..احنا شعب مافيش منه اتنين 
ممكن نتجنن و نعملها :new6:


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2011)

*طب والبرنامج ده الأعادة بتعته الساعة كام ههههههههههههه*
*فاتتني الحلقة بصراحة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوة استاذي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

*وانا جااااى*
*بس لو  هو عاش لحد يوم الجمعة *
*مرسى  يا بيتر*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2011)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ملعوبة يا كبير_
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
شعب بمليون راي ويعملها 

مرسي خالص استاذ بيتر 

​


----------



## vetaa (12 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههه حلوة قوى بجد
ودة الشعب المصرى اصلا

وطلعوا نكت كتيرررر
شكلهم مش عارفين عايزين ايه اصلا
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة اوى 
بامانة احنا شعب عسووووووووول اوى
ودمنا شربات اهه
ميرسى لك استاد بيتر
احلى تقييم
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي ليك اخي نهيسي


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههه
هو ده الشعب المصرى*​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2011)

*هههههه شوفتها بس بصيغه تانيه*

​


----------



## مريم12 (12 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
_*يوم الجمعة ده كتر اووووووى اليومين دول انا بفكر ابدله بيوم تانى من ايام الاسبوع*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*و بعدين شعب مصر ده تحففففففففففففففة*_
_*ههههههههه*_​ 
_*ميرررسى مستر بيتر و ليك منى احلى تقييم*_​


----------



## أَمَة (14 فبراير 2011)

في مثل بقول

ما اضيق الحياة لولا فسحة الأمل

وفي مصر ممكن نطبقه ونقول

ما اصعب الحياة لولا فسحة النكت.

بجد الشعب المصري دمه خفيف.

الرب يباركك يا بيتر.... انت فتحت نفسي على نكتة جامدة. إن شاء الله اكتبها بكرة وابعتلك الرابط.


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> في مثل بقول
> 
> ما اضيق الحياة لولا فسحة الأمل
> 
> ...


* النكته هى المتنفس الوحيد للمصريين فى العهود السابقه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *النكته هى المتنفس الوحيد للمصريين فى العهود السابقه*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​


*السابقة والحالية والمقبله :t31:*

*يا بيتر الشعب المصري نص كلامه هزار والنص التاني تهريج *
*ههههههههههههه*
*أحنا بجد نعتبر أخف دم في شعوب الأرض .... وهو ده ال خلانا نكمل ونقدر ع الحياة ونكمل*
*ويكفينا فخر أن ال بنا مصر كان في الأصل حلواني شرقي ههههههههه*​


----------



## انريكي (15 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة

الرب يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (17 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة 


+++
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (19 فبراير 2011)

*ووصلت للدرجه دى والناس اللى ماتت دى ماتت مش للوطن للكاميرا الخافيه..ده ايه الشباب التافه والرايق ده..قوللى يارب يرجع..ههههههههه..شكرا يا عسل للخبر لتحفه ده.*


----------



## govany shenoda (21 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة اوى 
بامانة احنا شعب عسووووووووول اوى
ميرسي بيتر علي النكته


----------

